# Patshahi10.org - Guru Granth Sahib That We Have Today Is Not Genuine!



## roab1 (Feb 17, 2010)

http://www.patshahi10.org/articles/english/Sri_Dasam_Granth_Q_and_A.pdf

Para 5. The Khalsa has now declared that if any question is to be asked about authenticity then it should be asked for SGGS.

to quote



> Is there any internal evidence showing the date when Dasam Granth was
> written?





> This question is never asked about the creation of the Sri Guru Granth Sahib, and as Sri Dasam
> Granth is the work of Guru Gobind Singh Ji this is also insulting. However there are no
> internal dates within Sri Guru Granth Sahib but there are some dates of creation of different
> compositions/works within Sri Dasam Granth. As Sri Dasam Granth is mainly placing Sikhism
> in a historical context these dates are important.


Since Khalsa is only who follows DG the rest are all Sikhs. The guru of sikhs, SGGS, has no reliability. 

I predict that in future majority of DG followers are going to end up as hardcore atheists unless they carry on consuming marijuana and remain in state of eternal bliss.


----------



## spnadmin (Feb 17, 2010)

*Re: Guru Granth Sahib that we have today is not genuine*

This is scary. The patshai org have been very busy reinventing Sikhism. Someone recently predicted that this was the motive and the eventual result of the attacks on Darshan Singh. The professor being a proxy for Sri Guru Granth Sahib Maharaj -- the real target.

Not only that ..l patshai.org must depend on its message going out to an extremely passive and uninformed audience.

Take a look - these questions have been answered by Dr. Sahib Singh and Dr. Daljeet Singh and others. I guess the attached pdf document will need to be posted here at SPN many more times than already is the case. This is the second time today that I am uploading it, and the 3rd time this week.

It is odd. Their very bulwark of supporters are the same ones who mounted an attack on Dr. Pashaura Singh of Riverside California, who only questioned a small number of pages within the Kartarpuri Bir.

Nothing they say should be trusted.


----------



## Taranjeet singh (Feb 17, 2010)

*Re: Guru Granth Sahib that we have today is not genuine*

Yes, The bottom line the sikhs should get united to avoid the avoidable pains and agony that may follow and save that we have.Two many wrong things are happening at one point of time. It is very perturbing.Cannot even imagine the life without the Granth. Thanks for uploading the pdf file.


----------



## roab1 (Feb 17, 2010)

*Re: Guru Granth Sahib that we have today is not genuine*

Sikhism is not what majority of followers think it to be. A very rosy picture has been painted in 19 and 20 century. The truth becomes clear if you wonder why such a modern concept could not find any acceptance in vast majority of population. We have to go back to the original part, that is being a small part of larger Hindusim with derivations from Shaktism. DG is the missing link.


----------



## BhagatSingh (Feb 17, 2010)

> Sikhism is not what majority of followers think it to be. A very rosy picture has been painted in 19 and 20 century. The truth becomes clear if you wonder why such a modern concept could not find any acceptance in vast majority of population. We have to go back to the original part, that is being a small part of larger Hindusim with derivations from Shaktism. DG is the missing link.


You really have got to provide evidence if you want people to take you seriously. 
Of course, they'll have to provide evidence as well.



> I predict that in future majority are DG followers are going to end up as hardcore atheists unless they carry on consuming marijuana and remain in state of eternal bliss.


I doubt you're prediction will ever come true. It requires brains to become a hardcore atheist...


----------



## roab1 (Feb 17, 2010)

Invokation of Durga for strength. Reciting of DG arouses bir ras. That _bir ras_ is another form of Durga apart from Bhaguati. By paying homage to Durga through recital of her battle scenes the unseen form of Durga, power (_bir ras_), rises in human body and inspires for battle. There are also verses which tell how Durga will bless anyone who worships her in DG.

Another example is a dumb person getting voice and a fool getting intelligence from reciting chaupai. That is called black magic (_tantra_, another form of shaktism).

And obviously Charitropakhyan is for arousing desire for sexual rituals, another tantra practise.

If you see debate between Jeonwala and Sukhbir Singh, the latter mentions removing of certain passages from SGGS by '_panth_'. Another tampering with SGGS.


----------



## spnadmin (Feb 17, 2010)

BhagatSingh said:


> I doubt you're prediction will ever come true. It requires brains to become a hardcore atheist...




By your reckoning then I am a complete idiot!


----------



## spnadmin (Feb 17, 2010)

roab1 ji

Thanks for the link to the pdf file. At least we now have the entire collection of opinions by the patshai group in one spot.

This enables me to be very systematic in my next steps.


----------



## BhagatSingh (Feb 17, 2010)

roab1 said:


> Invokation of Durga for strength. Reciting of DG arouses bir ras. That _bir ras_ is another form of Durga apart from Bhaguati. By paying homage to Durga through recital of her battle scenes the unseen form of Durga, power (_bir ras_), rises in human body and inspires for battle. There are also verses which tell how Durga will bless anyone who worships her in DG.
> 
> Another example is a dumb person getting voice and a fool getting intelligence from reciting chaupai. That is called black magic (_tantra_, another form of shaktism).
> 
> ...


I thought you were going to show how SGGS is basically Shaktism in disguise???

-------------------
Narayanjot Kaur ji are you serious?!?


----------



## spnadmin (Feb 17, 2010)

BhagatSingh said:


> Narayanjot Kaur ji are you serious?!?



Well I am not an atheist. So  by your reckoning I am an idiot :happykaur:


----------



## BhagatSingh (Feb 18, 2010)

Lol your logic is incorrect. 
Probably because you aren't atheist... :tongue:

I said to be a hardcore atheist you need to be intelligent. but I never said that to be intelligent, you need to be an atheist.
If P implies Q, Q does not necessarily imply P. 
If strong atheism implies intelligence, intelligence does not neccessarily imply strong atheism.


----------



## spnadmin (Feb 18, 2010)

I am sincerely grateful that we sorted that out. Now on to the tribulations of patshai.org and its antagonists.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Feb 18, 2010)

This is their TRUE COLOURS..all along..the real target was always SGGS...their agents have been attacking Bhagat bani, Bhatt Swaiyahs, Sheikh farid Jis Bani, Sunder Jis Bani for decades !!....and trying to put this shoe on the other foot by implying that anyone who doubts even a bit of DG is..attacking the sggs, khalsa, nitnem, amrit blah blah blah..
DG is just a football..not the game plan at all...among many other footballs which they throw in randomly to confuse...The Enemy is well aware that as LONG as the Guru Khalsa Panth-Guru Granth Sahib Combine stands as ONE..they cannot succeed in their evil plans..the British tried it and failed..now its their turn to try...:happysingh::happykaur:


----------



## Astroboy (Feb 18, 2010)

*To the whole of Sikh Panth :-

Let me tell you a true genuine story of the mahatam of Sri Guru Granth Sahib da paath. 
An Indian Muslim woman came to my home (in Seremban, Malaysia) in a distressed look. I told her to explain her condition and this is the summary of what she told me. 
She newly shifted to a home which was haunted.
As a Muslim, she consulted a Muslim Mullah, he did prayers at her residence and said these sounds are all-in-the mind and that they are not real. 

But the haunting became worse as the ghosts started to on and off switches. Lights and fans went on and off by themselves. Frantic, they consulted a South Indian Hindu Bomoh. He did some rituals to chase the ghosts away but in the end, he told them to leave the place as the ghosts are stubborn.

Then another North Indian Hindu Jyotshi also failed. Even the Chinese Buddhist sifu did his part and left. The situation worsened for the family as the ghosts started calling the family members by name. Then finally, they came to me. All I did was plugged in the FM Modulator at the haunted residence which sends MP3 signals to a FM radio channel. The complete Guru Granth Sahib completes in 70 hours and they never faced the sounds again. It took only a minute, as soon as the paath was switched on, the ghosts fled away.

How often do you hear a Muslim family listening to akhand paath of the whole of SGGS?
Is there still the need of another physical guru or sant?  
SGGS IS the physical guru. Pargat GuraN Ki Deh.

This story is real so if you care, then send this to all quarters of the Sikh panth 
and please do not even doubt the authenticity of our present scriptures.
*


----------



## roab1 (Feb 18, 2010)

Instead of doubting SGGS the DG followers should ask themselves why the dates were put in the writings of DG when they are not written in SGGS? They say Guru Gobind Singh knew people would doubt his words and therefore put in dates and left a few paras describing how they would be. This is ridiculous! Infact the fact that dates are in it point towards some mischief as the writer deliberately put the dates to make the writings genuine. There are no dates in SGGS because it is Aad Sach Jugaad Sach. And if the Guru knew people will cast doubts on DG and therefore left some evidences why didn't he leave some evidence about the baptism and 5 K's, which have been the biggest target of doubters since the day he left this world? Even Banda Bahadur was potrayed as a Hindu for a century? Was the Guru able to see the future about the writings only? If he had taken some trouble we might have avoided so many tragedies  ...Wadaa Ghalughara....Chota Ghalugara.....etc. etc.

As for these "Hindus," the cat is out of the bag! They are asking proof from the Guru. They will go straight to hell, these panth dokhis. They are modern 'Vibhishans'. They are in line of Ram Rayis and Dhir mallis. They should be thrown out of house of Gurus. They should be ashamed of themselves. God knows how much paap they do in their daily lives in name of religion. As Sukhmani Sahib states 'asankh chor haramkhor'. He was describing these people, the modern Sikhs who want proof from their Guru. Where were these panth well wishers when 84 happenned? Where was the 'bir ras' then? They talk big and act like mouse infront of punjab police licking feet of politicians of Punjab for personal favours.

I am not against anyone or his views but the DG followers who are also Khalistanis should be publicly hanged. Shamelessly they speak on forums about how they visit India every other year and how good sikhs they are. They have made their childeren doctors, engineers but helped other people make their childeren 'shaheeds'. They spew venom against India but have no shame lining outside Indian Embassies. These snakes are doing what Guru Nanak specifically forbid Sajjan Thug not to do, i.e stabbing someone whose salt you have eaten. They do nothing except speaking against state atrocities. All talk no action. Guru Gobind Singh didnt send other peoples childeren to war and kept his own hidden under the beds? Whose example are these snakes following?


----------

